# Can I give raw beef mince?



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

I have some left over from tea last night. Is there a risk of parasites if it's not been frozen?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't worry about it. People I know frequently eat good quality raw mince.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Will be fine! Dogs love it!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks! I was just worried about neosporosis. Is it relatively rare?


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I would personally freeze it first for a couple of days, i don't know how much of a risk the neosporosis is but better to be safe than sorry IMO  
I used to get them beef mince from the supermarket on a regular basis and always made sure it was frozen for at least 48 hours, now i get beef mince from a raw supplier that has already been frozen so don't need to bother worrying about it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would also pop it in the freezer for a couple of days, to me its not worth taking any risk that isnt necessary.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, I popped it in the freezer  I know it's a small risk but I'd never forgive myself if something happened to her and it was my fault.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Having just read up about neosporosis I've changed my mind. Dogs are carriers although problems don't seem to infect humans. Learn something new every day


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i don't take any risks i pop it in microwave for a minute before serving. jmo


----------



## kerberos (Jun 18, 2012)

you nuke your dogs dinner?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to sound dim but not being a raw feeder I am puzzled. People say they feed raw because it is natural and what the dog would eat in the wild, but dogs in the wild don't have freezers to hand. This seems to be a contradiction to me.

Not criticising, just curious.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Well they don't tend to eat beef mince in the wild either  

The meat is frozen beforehand as a precaution, wild animals do face the risk of parasites, just part of the circle of life  Since dogs are domesticated the risk can be (almost) eradicated. There are also many people who only freeze to keep the meat fresh and don't worry about parasites, just as there are people who don't worm or flea their dogs.

Raw feeding is mostly about control over what the dog is eating. You know EXACTLY what is going in and in what amounts, there is no nasty filler ingredients, and you know that they are getting what they need and no more.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I must admit bar salmon I don't bother if things have been frozen or not....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

With a healthy immune system parasites are not going to be too much of a problem. Just as in the wild a dog can get ill and in a domestic setting we can help it so we can take steps to avoid potential issues such as parasites. It's not just the dog we do it for however. I'm not aware of problems neosporosis can cause with an actual dog however dogs can act as a reservoir for it which can then be spread to cattle through faeces. Neosporosis can cause major problems when it come to cattle and birthing. It makes sense to therefore prevent as much contamination as possible to cut out a possible transmission vector, especially if they graze where your dog goes.


----------

